# Weeping Cherry wood



## Tom123 (Dec 23, 2016)

I need to take down a sick old weeping cherry tree. Rotted branches are falling off and the trunk split and thick sap was oozing out. Is the wood valuable to woodworkers if it is any good? Is it good in the stove?


----------



## Ctwoodtick (Dec 23, 2016)

If it's like black cherry, moderate btu's and will dry in one years time.


----------



## Tom123 (Dec 23, 2016)

I've burned allot of black cherry. This is an ornamental tree. They call it a weeping cherry because it has blossoms like cherry blossoms.


----------



## Ctwoodtick (Dec 23, 2016)

Is it a yellowy color with fairly dark bark? If so, Is have some of it stacked that I picked up from the dump this summer. It felt like decent wood when I was processing it, for whatever it's worth.


----------



## kversch (Dec 26, 2016)

Weeping cherry is an ornamental tree.   It's a grafted tree.  The main trunk is usually like sweet cherry or another ornamental cherry stock,  then they graft the weeping cherry to that.  In my experience it's normally not as good as black cherry. But btu's are btu's especially if it's in your yard


----------



## Paulywalnut (Dec 29, 2016)

It's more yellow than cherry color. I had a 3 year old stack I burned this year. It burned great like regular black cherry.


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Dec 30, 2016)

That's one gnarly nasty tree.  This one's gonna make you sweat.

Still, it's got some easy to process sections.  
From what I've read over the last year many of the stovers here like the stuff, tho.


----------



## Tom123 (Dec 30, 2016)

I took it down today.  Maybe a 1/5 cord. Wood is similar to Black Cherry and Apple. Definitely some disease.


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Dec 30, 2016)

Tom123 said:


> I took it down today.  Maybe a 1/5 cord. Wood is similar to Black Cherry and Apple. Definitely some disease.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's some nice looking wood there tommy [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboulier (Dec 30, 2016)

Good firewood.  Weeping cherry has a short life, maybe 20 years.  I cut ours down for firewood when it started dropping branches.  A new tree grew from the stump, but it won't be long before it meets its end.


----------



## kversch (Jan 1, 2017)

bboulier said:


> Good firewood.  Weeping cherry has a short life, maybe 20 years.  I cut ours down for firewood when it started dropping branches.  A new tree grew from the stump, but it won't be long before it meets its end.


The tree that grew from the stump won't be a weeping tree.   It will be a standard cherry


----------



## Tom123 (Jan 1, 2017)

No doubt. I've got the top of the trunk where all the branches were. That is one knarly piece of wood. I also noticed that the lower sucker branches seemed to be different than the weeping part.


----------

